# LJUBLJANA | Tobačna City-Multipurpose Complex



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ljubljana - Tobačna City











*Start: 2011
Complete: 2018
High: 46-70 m
Costs: 300.000.000 Euros.*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Demolition of Tobačna City 30.5.2011 (1/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Demolition of Tobačna City 30.5.2011 (2/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Demolition of Tobačna City 5.6.2011(1/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Demolition of Tobačna City 5.6.2011(2/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Demolition of Tobačna City 15.6.2011 (1/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Demolition of Tobačna City 15.6.2011 (2/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Demolition of Tobačna City 28.6.2011 (1/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Demolition of Tobačna City 28.6.2011 (2/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Demolition of Tobačna City 4.7.2011 (1/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Demolition of Tobačna City 4.7.2011 (2/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Demolition of Tobačna City 22.7.2011 (1/2) *


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Demolition of Tobačna City 22.7.2011 (2/2) *


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Dig excavation will soon 19.8.2011 (1/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Dig excavation will soon 19.8.2011 (2/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.Dig excavation will soon 13.9.2011(1/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.Dig excavation will soon 13.9.2011(2/2)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*1.They start dig excavation 22.9.2011 (1/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2.They start dig excavation 22.9.2011 (2/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*3.They start dig excavation 22.9.2011 (3/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Tobačna city 12.5.2012 (1/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Tobačna city 12.5.2012 (2/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Tobačna city 12.5.2012 (3/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Tobačna city 12.5.2012 (4/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Tobačna city 19.5.2012 (1/3)
*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Tobačna city 19.5.2012 (2/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Tobačna city 19.5.2012 (3/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Tobačna city 29.5.2012 (1/5)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Tobačna city 29.5.2012 (2/5)
*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Tobačna city 29.5.2012 (3/5)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Tobačna city 29.5.2012 (4/5)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Tobačna city 29.5.2012 (5/5)*


----------



## jar_007 (Nov 28, 2007)

Urbanism looks like taken out of the 70s!


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Tobačna city 10.6.2012 (1/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Tobačna city 10.6.2012 (2/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Tobačna city 10.6.2012 (3/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Tobačna city 20.6.2012 (1/7)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Tobačna city 20.6.2012 (2/7)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Construction update of Tobačna city 20.6.2012 (3/7)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

...


----------

